# Canyon Preview 2007: Grand Canyon Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 für den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster möchte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Grand Canyon Serie:

*Grand Canyon 9.0*






*Rahmen*	Hardtail Race, F6 Series Race Chassis, 7005 Series
*Gabel*	Fox 32 FX
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Bianco
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Bianco 180/160
*Naben*	Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss X455 Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic /Racing Ralph 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F 99
*Lenker* Syntace Duraflite 2014
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLK
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 1699,- 

*Grand Canyon 7.0*





*Rahmen*	Hardtail Race, F6 Series Race Chassis, 7005 Series
*Gabel*	Rock Shox Reba Race, PopLoc
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.9
*Umwerfer* Shimano LX
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro K18
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro K18 180/160
*Naben*	Sun Ringlé Dirty Flea
*Zahnkranz* Shimano Deore 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss X455 Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic /Racing Ralph 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F 139
*Lenker*	Iridium Ultralight
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia Filante
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 1299,- 

weitere Modelle in der Grand Canyon Serie: *Grand Canyon 8.0. Grand Canyon 6.0*


----------



## DaMudda (14. November 2006)

Gewicht wäre noch interessant gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (14. November 2006)

Hallo Michael, kannst du bitte die Rennradmodelle auch noch einstellen?


----------



## yuexel99 (14. November 2006)

DANKE!!!!
Diesmal Formula Disks??? 
Sieht insgesamt interessant aus.


----------



## klogrinder (15. November 2006)

Versteh nicht ganz warum das Topmodell nicht besser ausgestattet ist, gibt auch leute die keinen Carbon Racer wollen?????? 
keine Xtr Kurbel,kein x0 trigger, crossmax slr wär geil gewesen,dazu ne marta sl mit wählbarer Farbe(normal, gold ,rot)

check ich nicht wirklich, will man die Leute so zum Carbon bringen, find ich ein bisschen naiv ehrlich gesagt


----------



## User129 (15. November 2006)

naja gut aber es geht ja bei HTs schon viel ums gewicht und wenn man ein Carbon HT billiger und leichter anbieten kann warum dann mehr für alu zahlen?


----------



## klogrinder (15. November 2006)

ein Grund ist zum Beispiel die Haltbarkeit, denn bei Sturz mit Carbon kanns da schon vorbei sein und das dann ohne Garantie weiß nicht ob das risiko jeder eingehen will


----------



## Trailsucker (15. November 2006)

da ist allerdings mal ziemlich viel vorurteil dabei. carbon reißt wie alu sehr schnell und ohne vorwarnung. wenn du nach einem sturz ne dalle im alu rahmen hast (und die holst du dir genau so leicht wie bei carbon) kanns damit auch vorbei sein


----------



## klogrinder (15. November 2006)

schonmal ne delle in carbon gesehen?


----------



## User129 (15. November 2006)

ein alu rahmen bricht einfach bei einem carbonrahmen deutet es sich erst langsam durch geringere steifigkeit an, da ein Carbon Rahmen aus mehreren Lagen besteht.


----------



## Juggalo1 (17. November 2006)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Versteh nicht ganz warum das Topmodell nicht besser ausgestattet ist, gibt auch leute die keinen Carbon Racer wollen??????
> keine Xtr Kurbel,kein x0 trigger, crossmax slr wär geil gewesen,dazu ne marta sl mit wählbarer Farbe(normal, gold ,rot)



Ich bin es mit klogrinder völlig einverstanden!! also doch umschauen nach Stevens..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CTD (21. November 2006)

hat irgendwer eine ahnung was auf dem grand canyon 6.0 verbaut sein wird? hätte nämlich gern das 7.0 nur mit der neuen xt und nicht mit sram. andere bremse würde auch nicht stören, wobei die formula sehr nett aussieht...und der preis würde mich klarerweise auch interessieren, aber man wird ja bescheiden


----------



## sharpe (21. November 2006)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Versteh nicht ganz warum das Topmodell nicht besser ausgestattet ist, gibt auch leute die keinen Carbon Racer wollen??????
> keine Xtr Kurbel,kein x0 trigger, crossmax slr wär geil gewesen,dazu ne marta sl mit wählbarer Farbe(normal, gold ,rot)
> 
> check ich nicht wirklich, will man die Leute so zum Carbon bringen, find ich ein bisschen naiv ehrlich gesagt



sehe ich genauso, vor allem die schweren und eher günstigen X455 von DT passen nicht an das 9.0, ich hoffe die Deore Kassette ist ein Druckfehler!
Es wäre sicher nicht verkehrt gewesen, sich ein Topaluhardtail im Program zu halten. Ein bißchen Diversifizierung vom Wettbewerb halte ich für sinnig.
Fusion macht es ähnlich mit einem Stahlpendant, Ihr könnt ja die Stückzahl limitieren, wenn Ihr Angst habt drauf sitzen zu bleiben

nur meine Meinung


----------



## Juggalo1 (21. November 2006)

Zahnkranz Shimano Deore 11-34
Dass hatte Ich auch noch nicht gesehen!! 

Also kein High end alu Hardtail ins Programm dieses Jahr...wirklich schade.


----------



## FloImSchnee (21. November 2006)

sharpe schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja die Stückzahl limitieren, wenn Ihr Angst habt drauf sitzen zu bleiben


Das wird eh bei jedem Modell gemacht...


----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. November 2006)

Verkaufspreis 1699,- 

?​
Bissel heftig, oder? Sind aus 3% Mwst 30% geworden? Find ich für das Hardtail ziemlich überteuert. 2006 gabs für nen Hunni mehr ein ES6


----------



## mstaab_canyon (21. November 2006)

> Bissel heftig, oder? Sind aus 3% Mwst 30% geworden? Find ich für das Hardtail ziemlich überteuert. 2006 gabs für nen Hunni mehr ein ES6



Vergleiche die Austattung mit der des 2006er Grand Canyon Pro und Du wirst feststellen, das das 2007er Grand Canyon 9.0 eher besser ausgestattet ist als das 2006er Modell. Nix mit 30% Mehrwertsteuererhöhung.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (21. November 2006)

Stimmt. Hab, da ich diesjahr nach Fullies geguckt hab, garnicht gesehen,w ie teuer doch Hardtails sind.


----------



## klogrinder (21. November 2006)

dann schau doch bitte vorher, alpha is doch nicht so schwer


----------



## sharpe (22. November 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Stimmt. Hab, da ich diesjahr nach Fullies geguckt hab, garnicht gesehen,w ie teuer doch Hardtails sind.



der Preis ist immer noch sehr fair, F99, Fox, Thomson
Frage: ist der Rahmen bis auf Details identisch zum 06er oder wurde er abgespeckt? Ist ja leider schon länger kein Scandium Rahmen im Programm
was wiegt denn das gute Stück, die Rahmensets sind ja eher teuer


----------

